# Can your dog "sense" pregnancy?



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Did your dog know you (or anyone else) were pregnant?
How did you know he/she knew?
Did his/ her behavior change?

Just curious!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Not my dog, but the poodle of a friend licked her belly all day. She joked about because she tought she was too old to be pregnant with me... two weeks later she called me with the happy news.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

My dog knew both times when I was preggers. He sensed it and stayed by me and whenever possible sat in my lap. It was amazing.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

So cool!

It's amazing that not only can they "smell" some kind of hormonal shift but that they know that it's something inside the belly that's causing it.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I did not have any dogs when I became pregnant, but my wonderful male cat, named Cat sure knew. He had always been more my hubby's cat but once I was pregnant he became glued to my side! He would even give me little kitty back rubs, kneading his declawed paws on my lower back. Once the baby was born though, he wanted NOTHING to do with the new screaching pooping attention hogging creature! Not mean at all, just avoided us unless it was just me. 
His sister, called Other Cat, immediately became my little nanny though and stayed near baby most of the time!


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Too bad you can't teach a cat to change diapers!


----------



## sume747 (Apr 3, 2008)

I remember my first GSD calmed down alot when I got pregnant the first time ( over 11 yrs ago ). Not sure if it was a coincidence or not, he was around 4 at the time. The GSD we have now, 18 months, has since we got him at 8 wks been gentler and calmer when around my daughter who is autistic. I believe he senses that that is what she needs from him.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

HaHa Rhena!!!! I am trying to imagine a cat changing diapers!!!!


----------

